# Getting Buster off the Bed



## Thumbelleina (Apr 2, 2009)

Ok, I start this post with the disclaimer that I know that this problem is completely and totally my fault :frusty: I have no one else to blame and I made a bad choice....

That being said, my hubby is a resident and for the last 5 weeks he's been on a night rotation. He goes to work at 6pm and comes home at 9 am  

Anyway...I've been lonely at night, so I've let Buster on the bed (I know, I know). So now Victor (my husband) is going back to the day shift in a week and I've got to get Buster off the bed and back in his cage. Before this rotation Buster slept happily in his cage next to our bed. I tempted fate and now I am paying for it. I tried to put him back last night and he blew such a hissy fit :drama: that our downstairs neighbor came up and asked me to keep it down. :nono: So clearly I had to let him back on the bed which only reinforced his belief that whining works. 

Any helpful suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------

